# 12/21/08



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Not to be outdone by Five Prongs, I headed south last night and braved the wind. Wind was a steady 5-10 mph at the boat ramp and increased to around 15 mph later on in the night. The water was stained, the wind was rough, and to top it off the fish were not just buried up... they were using shovels to dig holes and climbing in. :doh Despite all of the above, I gigged the 9th fish 3 minutes before midnight, looked for number 10 for an hour, finally said "a limit is overrated" and came home. All in all, I had a blast. I'll take a mess of flatties as an early christmas present any time!!:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job!! You guys are proving that not all flounders leave the bays during the winter.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I tell ya thats a fine lookin' mess of fish. Just a damn shame that the scout don't ever get any credit. :moon Thats all right though somebodys got to do the dirty work. oke Its ok, you know I wouldn't shit you your my favorite TURD.

On a side note, if it gets back into the 50's towards the end of the week we may have to do us a little final cleanup mission if they are still there.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

My apologies for not giving credit to the scout team. I was trying to talk you into a trip towards the end of the week this morning and you didn't sound very interested....you know I'm game. As some cowboy whose name I dont remember once said, "just say when"

I'm off work wednesday, thursday, friday, saturday, and sunday. Got to do christmas wednesday night, but other than that, I'm clear......


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *johnboatjosh (12/21/2008)*My apologies for not giving credit to the scout team. I was trying to talk you into a trip towards the end of the week this morning and you didn't sound very interested....you know I'm game. As some cowboy whose name I dont remember once said, "just say when"
> 
> I'm off work wednesday, thursday, friday, saturday, and sunday. Got to do christmas wednesday night, but other than that, I'm clear......


That would have been DOC HOLIDAY.

We'll see what the wind is gonna do and we might just have to try it. Since your just calling me out like that. oke There might be an 8 lb one in that little nook I directedyou tolast night just layin' there waitin on me.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and :takephoto and good luck if you go later in the week...will be looking forward to another report and more :takephoto


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go, looks like a good night. Thanks for the report with pictures. Gene


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

As a reminder from this time last year there are still some to be had.


----------

